# What's the GTO woofer frequency range?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm looking at doing a full stereo make over for the GTO (and NSX) and want to use Polk MM series (I was going to do the SR-series but the company that OEMs to them went outta business) and need to compare their woofer frequencies to the factory Blaupunkt (sp?) ones.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Good question, subscribing.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I blew all the blaupunkt speakers in the car when I installed my Polk Momo subs, so I replaced them all. I ripped the stock subs and put in some 3-way speakers in place. Now Ive got the subs in the trunk and a LOT of mid range sound. Sorry, I know this doesn't answer your question about the frequency but good call on the Polk/MM. I transferred these speakers from my old car (the ones that would fit) Unfortunately the beastly 4 way 6x9's don't.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Did you run stock head unit with the Polk MM? Add an after market amp?


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

Stock head unit for now and the speakers run off it. Subs each have their own aftermarket amps.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Batmans, is your stereo still stock? If so, pull the tabs & carpet on the drivers side in the trunk, there is a sheet metal cubby hole with I believe the stock amp inside attached to the 1/4 panel. You can either remove the 4 screws, or reach your arm inside. If you reach inside, there is a knob on the opposite side of the amp with a detent at 0%. It is just for the subs.

No B.S. :cheers, pick out a CD with some bass, and fiddle with it... I cranked mine up almost all the way, and it has much more of a booming effect. I was pleased with the results.arty:


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

batmans said:


> I'm looking at doing a full stereo make over for the GTO (and NSX) and want to use Polk MM series (I was going to do the SR-series but the company that OEMs to them went outta business) and need to compare their woofer frequencies to the factory Blaupunkt (sp?) ones.


I'm doing almost the same build as you with the MM speakers but I choose these subs JL Audio ZR800-CW (zr800cw) - 8" Subwoofers - Sonic Electronix From the research I did this seems to be the best option for a rear sub with good range that doesn't go over board.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Hey Batmans, is your stereo still stock? If so, pull the tabs & carpet on the drivers side in the trunk, there is a sheet metal cubby hole with I believe the stock amp inside attached to the 1/4 panel. You can either remove the 4 screws, or reach your arm inside. If you reach inside, there is a knob on the opposite side of the amp with a detent at 0%. It is just for the subs.
> 
> No B.S. :cheers, pick out a CD with some bass, and fiddle with it... I cranked mine up almost all the way, and it has much more of a booming effect. I was pleased with the results.arty:


still stock.

I'm going to plan for a complete make over....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you can get those same subs for $139
JL Audio ZR800-CW Subwoofers - Car Subwoofers at Onlinecarstereo.com


----------

